# A couple of pics of my 3 week old Bourkes Parakeet



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

This is an orphan .... And ohhh, so sweet. The lady who had her thinks its a female, but that may be incorrect, given how young she is.

Anyhoo.... Pics after feeding. I only took them with my phone, so they aren't Canon 35mm quality, but I think they show her cuteness


----------



## Aisliyna (Sep 8, 2013)

She is beautiful!!! Good luck hand raising her


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

What a cute baby bird you have there, best of luck with him/her!


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh, very sweet. Good on you for taking her in, Lynda. Keep us updated with photos as she grows into her feathers


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Awww!!! She is so Beautiful can't wait to see her all grown up...


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

Aisliyna said:


> She is beautiful!!! Good luck hand raising her


Thanks Allie . At least she has feathers and something I CAN hold!


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

aluz said:


> What a cute baby bird you have there, best of luck with him/her!


Thanks Aluz. She is so dainty - her feet are so elegant!  I love her already!


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

Frankie'sFriend said:


> Oh, very sweet. Good on you for taking her in, Lynda. Keep us updated with photos as she grows into her feathers


Thanks Madonna! I will definitely have the camera out when she feathers up nicely. She's all fluffy at present.


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

LynandIndigo said:


> Awww!!! She is so Beautiful can't wait to see her all grown up...


Thanks Lyn! She is pink, but will have a lot of yellow in her wings. Lovely! The yellow is already there. I just didn't want to disturb her and fiddle around .... She just wanted food and sleep.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Ow what a cutie she looks all content and blissed out , what are you going to call her/he?


----------



## kspudz (Aug 31, 2012)

What a gorgeous little birdie! Good on you for taking her in. :thumbsup:


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

Pretty boy said:


> Ow what a cutie she looks all content and blissed out , what are you going to call her/he?


That is the $64,000 question, Cathy! :laugh: My son keeps asking me too .... but I just don't know. I might research some Bourke's parakeet history - something might come flying out at me!  After all, names are important!


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

kspudz said:


> What a gorgeous little birdie! Good on you for taking her in. :thumbsup:


Thanks Kelly. It's not exactly a hardship though. She is just so sweet and dainty!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Congrats Lynda, what a beautiful little baby...


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

jonah said:


> Congrats Lynda, what a beautiful little baby...


Thank you, kind sir! Okkkkk, its 11:11Pm .... Last feed for tonight ( I HOPE!) ....at least until 5am or so!


----------



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

She sure is cute. Can't wait to hear more about her.


----------



## Budgiekeet (Mar 4, 2012)

What a beauty . We can't wait to see what name you come up with.


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

*Cozette* .... Thank you  I think so too. I believe her " mutation " is a Rubino, so if she's a girl, I thought about " Delta " which is * Rose of the Trinity*, which was in one meaning of the name that I saw and it appeals. When she's feeding, her big eyes just stare at me - it's gorgeous!

*Rick ....* Thanks!  As for her name, Delta was one I thought of, as I mentioned ^ there. There's also Ruby, because of her eyes and that I think she is a beautiful gem. Arghhhh .... It will come to me, I'm sure.


----------



## NanaLucy129 (Dec 5, 2011)

*Whatever you name her, she is a cutie. Can't wait til she is a little older. Be sure to post more pics.*


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

NanaLucy129 said:


> *Whatever you name her, she is a cutie. Can't wait til she is a little older. Be sure to post more pics.*


Thanks, Lucy. I will post more pics. She's sleeping at present .... which is probably a really good idea for me too! Feeding baby birds is worse, sleep wise than human babies sometimes!


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

So adorable and this is my first time seeing a baby Bourke! My local store also have some and they're quite pricey. Very fine catch, Lynda.


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*so adorable!!! *


----------



## RiverSong (Aug 2, 2010)

I actually like Delta a lot!
What about Aurora, like Borealis, northern lights? Or Briar Rose, also Aurora? I'm just thinking because you know when she was a baby she was blessed with lips as red as the rose. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

*Nick*.... Thanks! She is tiny, but has already put big footprints on my heart! I seriously only went there for one budgie! 

*Jill*.... Isn't she just. I so love her looking at me whilst I am feeding her with those BIG red eyes of hers, and she occasionally blinks. It is just adorable!!

*Racheal* .... I don't know for sure yet whether she is a girl or not .... But I like your Aurora suggestion too! Thank you!


----------

